# Gas Fireplace Fan Noise



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Only one way to see if that will fix it, do what you suggest.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

You are in a much better positionn to tell us what worked....clean and lube is always a good first step.:thumbsup:


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Yeah, try A, if no work go to B. Vats da Problem?


----------



## how (Feb 26, 2011)

Many fireplaces are installed with fans that look like aftermarket parts.
Meaning the fan&motor are not actually secured in place. You can hope that it has moved out of place and the cage is coming in contact with something it shouldn't but 95% of the time, that motor/fan assy will need to be replaced


----------



## ldogg (Sep 13, 2009)

Ok, thanks for the info! Seems like I was on the right track anyway...

Any recommendations where to get a manual online to see how to remove the motor/fan assembly?

Also, in the event that I have to replace the motor, any recommendations for online parts suppliers? I called my local supplier and it sounds like I'm looking at around $250 just to replace the motor!

The unit is Insta-Flame Model# DV36RN

Thanks!


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

ldogg said:


> Ok, thanks for the info! Seems like I was on the right track anyway...
> 
> Any recommendations where to get a manual online to see how to remove the motor/fan assembly?
> 
> ...


Ayuh,.... In this case, Google is yer friend,... 
"Insta-Flame Model# DV36RN" produced this,...

Check page 29, fig. 45, 'n 46...

You have the optional fan kit.... part # 50-954,...

Donno if Sherwood is still 'round or not...


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

there are numerous blowers for fireplaces on ebay, amazon, and bizrate for under 100.00 but it is only the blower that is inside the unit you show in your photo.


----------



## ldogg (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info!!!

All great resources...

I noticed my fan does not look quite the same as the one in the photo, and more of the "hamster wheel" kind. Perhaps it is after market to begin with.

I think I will start with taking it out and oiling/clean to see where that gets me.


----------

